# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Los pequeños canales de Irueste

## sergi1907

Por el interior del pueblo de Irueste y aprovechando la continua pendiente, circulan unos pequeños canales desviados desde el Arroyo de Valdelafuente.
Cuando yo era pequeño recuerdo que los llamaban regueros y se utilizaban, entre otras cosas, para lavar los platos y piezas pequeñas de ropa, así como para regar los pequeños huertos que habían. Actualmente desconozco si tienen alguna utilidad, ya que apenas viven 50 personas durante el año, algo más en verano.

La toma desde el arroyo












Cuando era pequeño nos pasábamos horas dejando caer palos por esta zona y observar como se los llevaba la corriente


Aquí fregaban los platos mi abuela y su hermana 


sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Los últimos metros de pendiente




Al fondo a la izquierda el agua vuelve al arroyo


Un saludo :Smile:

----------

